# MSA 2010 Collection...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Some of these look pretty cool

Especially this first one

*M12 Diesel 14" and 15" Available*



















*M11 Bullet 14" 4-Lug and 5-Lug*










*Reaper M10 (Flat Black) 12" & 14"*










*Patriot M9 ( Black) 12" & 14"*










*Platoon M8 (Phantom Blue & Torture Red & Black) 12" & 14"*




























*Nuke M6 (Black)*










*Trooper M7 (Black)*










*Redline S3 Front & Rear (Black)*



















*Tork S1 Sport*


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Those Diesel's are where it's at. When I get that SxS that's what will be on there in 15" with some 29" thornbirds.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yeah thornbirds would look sweet on there or some TSL boggers!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm thornbirds look good but they are shitty unless you in sand or dirt, in the mud they suck.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea there all right in the sand but terrible in the mud. the first ones are really nice


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Whatever SxS I get won't see any mud, just for looks and cruising the trails. Parkin Lot Pimpin only. LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea def liking those diesels also like the bullets......


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i want teh greenones


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That purple one is tight.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Anybody know what kinda warranty they have its hard to beat itp


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

MSA has a lifetime structural warranty.


----------

